# My Runt is Getting Bigger



## ZABDI SHAMAR (May 8, 2016)

Shamar weighed 4.6 LBS at 5 weeks, he is now 9.4 pounds at 9 weeks. Pictures on right side he is smaller. My baby....my Husband has had it with his landsharking.....I kinda think it's funny that he irritates him. Personally I think he is just jealous. Hubby wants the attention I give my puppy....?


----------



## Mijas Father (May 31, 2016)

ZABDI SHAMAR said:


> Shamar weighed 4.6 LBS at 5 weeks, he is now 9.4 pounds at 9 weeks. Pictures on right side he is smaller. My baby....my Husband has had it with his landsharking.....I kinda think it's funny that he irritates him. Personally I think he is just jealous. Hubby wants the attention I give my puppy....?


Cute pup!!! A few days ago I took my pup in for her 9/10 week vaccinations and she weighed 15. Hopefully that's normal =/


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Mijas Father said:


> Cute pup!!! A few days ago I took my pup in for her 9/10 week vaccinations and she weighed 15. Hopefully that's normal =/


My female was 25 at 10 1/2 weeks and 34 at 12 weeks (had worms). She was a big puppy but 15 at 9/10 weeks sounds a little light to me....


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I just weighed 3 11 week old pups two weeks ago. They were 17, 20, and 26 pounds. Different lines grow at different rates, and pups that are raised in larger litters are sometimes smaller to start with, but they fill out nicely into proper sized adults. 

Actually, the ones that are largest at this point, are often the ones that tend to have joint problems. Rapid early growth tends to occur in dogs with HD. 

It sounds like this pup had a bit of a rocky start, but is getting on track now.


----------



## ZABDI SHAMAR (May 8, 2016)

Mijas Father said:


> ZABDI SHAMAR said:
> 
> 
> > Shamar weighed 4.6 LBS at 5 weeks, he is now 9.4 pounds at 9 weeks. Pictures on right side he is smaller. My baby....my Husband has had it with his landsharking.....I kinda think it's funny that he irritates him. Personally I think he is just jealous. Hubby wants the attention I give my puppy....?
> ...


Your pup sounds like the norm. Mine was runt and had coccidiosis. Not sure if I spelled Correctly. He is super small. But Vet said he could catch up now that he is healthy.


----------

